# 5+ Year old Briggs & Stratton Won't Start



## Chris_In_FL (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for looking at my post.

I have a 5+ year old Generac generator with a Briggs 10HP engine on it. Currently, there is no spark in the engine. A while ago I took the magneto off to clean the engine thoroughly. Now the motor has no spark, and with a hurricane bearing down on the Gulf Coast, I would like to get this generator running nice.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Probably have magneto not aligned right but go to following and see what they offer:
http://repairfaq.ece.drexel.edu/sam/lmfaq.htm#lmaoil

Good luck; hope all goes well!
Bob


----------

